# DOJ investigating UBER bribery



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/doj...s-foreign-bribery-laws-dj-citing-sources.html


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/doj-examining-whether-uber-violated-foreign-bribery-laws-2017-8

I'm Shocked, Shocked I say!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Dude so not cool.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

They should now investigate the millions of illicit fares they dispatached in the usa. Personally i took right around a thousand such fares before the uber bill passed in ny suburbs


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Ex attorney general works for uber now, so this ain't nothin but a chickenwang, few calls and meetings with his old pals and this investigation is poof-begone, not even history. Uber didn't hire Erick Holder months ago for no reason, Travis has a magical tunnel vision, he saw this coming months ago. GOOD JOB TRAVIS

unless Erick Holder is also under investigation for bribery, but I doubt it, his a G, they couldn't even touch him during fast N furiouse investigation.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Democrats were in the white house when Uber started out now it's Republicans in the house you think they forgot all the rides we were giving to the polls for Hillary brother.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hmm...

When has uber been "Falsly" implicated of anything...

Basically... I believe ANY accusation of misconduct against uber,

Because TK has broken pretty much every rule/law on the books.


Bribery law? That's stifling innovation, I'm going to bribe them anyway and not get caught...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Why is it illegal to bribe FOREIGN officials?

In many countries bribery is the official way of doing business. 

The police kidnap you until you pay them their bribe.

The business authorities deny you until you pay them your bribe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberchimp said:


> Ex attorney general works for uber now, so this ain't nothin but a chickenwang, few calls and meetings with his old pals and this investigation is poof-begone, not even history. Uber didn't hire Erick Holder months ago for no reason, Travis has a magical tunnel vision, he saw this coming months ago. GOOD JOB TRAVIS
> 
> unless Erick Holder is also under investigation for bribery, but I doubt it, his a G, they couldn't even touch him during fast N furiouse investigation.


Eric Holder is a Tennacious soldier.
He was Obamas Oliver North.
Obama did not want him to resign.
He threw himself under the bus to seperate controversy from the Oval Office. I didnt agree with his goals and the policy he supported, but the man must be admired for his drive.



Doowop said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/doj...s-foreign-bribery-laws-dj-citing-sources.html


WHERES THE D.O.J. JURISDICTION OVERSEAS ?
None of their business.
Uber isnt a Govt. Branch.

I say its a waste of Our Tax Dollars and blatent Govt. Over reach !


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

It says foreign bribery,What about local bribery.It time to look at some of these governors and mayors.I always was curious how they got pass all these regulations that taxi cab driver have go thru by calling themselves a TNC company.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Why is it illegal to bribe FOREIGN officials?
> 
> In many countries bribery is the official way of doing business.
> 
> ...


Bribes are still illegal in those other countries. US corporations must follow the rules of the FCPA. SEC is going to nail Uber with at least enough fines to pay for their investigations and then some. Best case scenario is SEC offering immunity to some key Uber employees, who will hopefully sing like canaries.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

roadman said:


> Bribes are still illegal in those other countries.


That should be a matter between that country and the business.



> Best case scenario is SEC offering immunity to some key Uber employees, who will hopefully sing like canaries.


To what benefit to you is it if Uber is harmed?

A percentage of each fare goes towards paying legal expenses that could have gone towards our bottom-lines through driver pay, advertising, etc.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Eric Holder is a Tennacious soldier.
> the man must be admired for his drive.


I have as much admiration for Eric Holder as I do a giant steaming pile of elephant dung. 
Actually, I admire the elephant excrement slightly more than Holder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I have as much admiration for Eric Holder as I do a giant steaming pile of elephant dung.
> Actually, I admire the elephant excrement slightly more than Holder.


Well.
An amazing dung heap is amazing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Too much time on my hands....


----------

